# United towing pictures and names



## davidcurtis021

hi i have just joined the forum my main hobby is steam engines (model types)
during that pursuit i came across a model tug named jessica ann she is powered by a car wiper motor but such a graceful lady i thought to myself deserves a proper steam engine so i bought her and she is now in my sitting room awaiting a refit.
During the course installing a real steam engine i would like to paint her and rename her as a united towing co tug my grandfather was a tugboat captain 
and my father worked with him losing his arm whilst holding the funnel under Scott Street bridge.
i would like some images of company vessels from the 30-40 period along with names i can remember names like foreman inkerman and rifleman but others from the period when they were steam driven i cant any help much appreciated.
i have uploaded a picture to the model ship section


----------



## K urgess

Welcome aboard.
A search of the gallery using United Towing will bring up 101 pictures some of which may be of use.
Regards


----------



## davidcurtis021

Marconi Sahib said:


> Welcome aboard.
> A search of the gallery using United Towing will bring up 101 pictures some of which may be of use.
> Regards


thanks i will try that


----------



## BillH

As far as my research into old records goes INKERMAN has not appeared as a United Towing name

Bill


----------



## davidcurtis021

maybe my memory isnt as good as i thought i used to play on the foreshore at alexandra dock lockhead in the 50s and used to watch the tugs busying themselves on the river


----------



## sam2182sw

inkerman was a pub in Hull sam


----------



## davidcurtis021

sam2182sw said:


> inkerman was a pub in Hull sam


i knew i hadnt just made that name up. thanks sam where abouts was it do you know i have not lived in hull for 50 years but i do go there on a regular basis.


----------



## sam2182sw

HI David yes it was a pub and its name was the inkerman taven but everyone used to say are you going into inkerman and just left the taven of, it was down wincomlee that runs next to the river Hull and the tugs you are on about all worked the river in there time so the inkerman was a pub used by the men who worked the river sam


----------



## davidcurtis021

sam do you know whether the companies that merged to form united towing kept crew lists and if so what happened to them i would like to know what went on with my father and grandfather.
regards
David


----------



## nev gray

*united towing info*

Hi David 
I Am Sure You Will Find What Your Looking For On This Site,my Playground Was Alex And Vicki Docks In The Nineteen Fifties.i Would Go With My Godfather On The Brahman,one Of United Towings Tugs,i Think You May Find It Quite Difficult To Get Lists Of Crew Members Pre United Days,but Good Luck.
Best Wishes
Nev


----------



## Roger Jordan

The tug fleet in 1937 included (all steamers, unless noted):

Autocrat (built 1915 / 128 tons gross)
Biddy (14/144)
Bureaucrat (16/137)
Guardsman (05/102)
Headman (24/177)
Hillman (30/41, mv)
Irishman (29/222)
Nobleman (25/226)
Norman (29/222)
Pinky (16/103)
Pressman (23/131)
Prizeman (25/226)
R W Wheeldon (12/138)
Roman (06/108)
Scotsman (29/222)
Seaman (24/369)
Superman (33/359)
Tollman (31/79)
Waterman (30/40, mv)
Yorkshireman (28/251)

Hope this is of interest
Regards
Roger


----------



## sam2182sw

Hi Dave i did a lot of work with u.t.c in the old days and one of the jobs i had was to clear out the old office which was down Nelson St. The new office was down Queens Street, this was a big office, i was told by one of the office staff to clear out the top loft of the old office and all the old paper work that was in there was to be shreaded, well you can understand how i felt being a tug buff and all that info having to be dumped i just could not belive it, old tug list, sale of tugs, crew list, buying of other companys, well you can tell it took me weeks to do the job but the info that went in that sherder was unbeliverable, when the gaffer at the time found out what was going on he went mad, the office chap got the sack, so you can tell not much info will you get from utc now they have been taken over three times now and the new owners will not be bothered about the past, so the best think you can do is like the lads on the site say just keep looking at the site ask what you want and you can bet it will turn up on this site some good tugs buff on here, if i can help post it on the site one of the best lads on the site is PETE BASS he live next door to me and we shear a lot of info and have loads of photo sam


----------



## davidcurtis021

thanks guys for your help maybe one day i will get across to look through the hull daily mail archives but i suspect that kind of incident was commonplace in the 1920s.
anyway i have some names and soon i hope my tug will be in the colours of my hometown company with a proper Hull tug name.
i do have one other question it isnt really important as my tug is not a true representation did the company's flag or representation of ever get painted on funnels


----------



## davidcurtis021

Roger Jordan said:


> The tug fleet in 1937 included (all steamers, unless noted):
> 
> Autocrat (built 1915 / 128 tons gross)
> Biddy (14/144)
> Bureaucrat (16/137)
> Guardsman (05/102)
> Headman (24/177)
> Hillman (30/41, mv)
> Irishman (29/222)
> Nobleman (25/226)
> Norman (29/222)
> Pinky (16/103)
> Pressman (23/131)
> Prizeman (25/226)
> R W Wheeldon (12/138)
> Roman (06/108)
> Scotsman (29/222)
> Seaman (24/369)
> Superman (33/359)
> Tollman (31/79)
> Waterman (30/40, mv)
> Yorkshireman (28/251)
> 
> Hope this is of interest
> Regards
> Roger


roger would you know if any of these had a hinged funnel


----------



## peteb

Hi Dave,Tollman had hinged funnel on a counterweight
Regards Pete.


----------



## davidcurtis021

peteb said:


> Hi Dave,Tollman had hinged funnel on a counterweight
> Regards Pete.


hi pete tollman may have been a bit late if i am reading the list correctly
my grandfather died in october 1932 aged 70 he is recorded as being a tug master on my fathers birth certificate in 1906 so i was guessing the accident
was mid 1920s unless my grandfather never retired.
my problem has always been my only source of information my mother was only a young girl when it happened and trying to get information was virtually impossible.


----------



## nobby clarke

hi all just happen,d to come across the disscusion about tollman, i was deckhand on her from 65 till 66 approx pip gardner was skipper, george head was chief engineer a chap called hassen was second engineer carl sengupta was mate i was on there till they scrapped her pip retired i joined trawlermam with george


----------



## peteb

Hi Nobby, In 1962 Tollman capsized and sank in Alexandra Dock Hull while towing the Finnish ship Inio, she fouled her tow line and was pulled over.
The skipper Frank Barley and mate joe Barker were saved but the two engineers Tom Knight and Saif Messin along with the fifteen year old dk. boy
Bryan Webb were trapped in the tug. Pip Gardner was a well known skipper with U.T.Co. he goes back a long way.


----------



## davidcurtis021

just wondering whether you needed any sort of board of trade ticket or anything to be in command of a tug and if as i hope, you did wouldn't ther likely be a record at grenwich.


----------



## gdturner

*Hull Tugs*

I have attached a picture of some of the Tugs mentioned above which may be of interest taken in 1960. Graeme


----------



## BillH

nobby clarke said:


> hi all just happen,d to come across the disscusion about tollman, i was deckhand on her from 65 till 66 approx pip gardner was skipper, george head was chief engineer a chap called hassen was second engineer carl sengupta was mate i was on there till they scrapped her pip retired i joined trawlermam with george


TOLLMAN (1931 - 1966) 
O.N. 162240. 79g. 0n. 75.5 x 19.1 x 7.6 feet.
C.2-cyl. (14" & 30" x 20") engine made by Earle's Shipbuilding & Engineering Company Ltd., Hull. 40 RHP. 420 IHP.

3.6.1930: Ordered at a cost of £8,000, from H. Scarr Ltd., Hessle upon Humber (Yard No. 354) by the United Towing Company Ltd., Hull. 

7.2.1931: Launched. 

5.1931: Completed. 

23-24.5.1962: Whilst assisting the Finnish vessel INIO (1,403g./61) out of Alexandra Dock, Hull, capsized and sank in 30 feet of water, at a position 60 yards from the dock wall and partly obstructing the lock pit entrance. Her Master Frank Barley and Mate Joseph Barker survived, although three others perished. 

31.5.1962: Lincoln & Hull Water Transport Company Ltd., commenced salvage operations by dredging an 8 foot channel of mud from around the vessel. 

1.6.1962: Raised by the floating crane MIGHTY BULL and two lifting barges, so that by 13:00 hrs she was above the surface. Subsequently repaired and returned to service. 

27.4.1966: Arrived at Bo'ness for demolition, by P. & W. MacLellan


----------



## sam2182sw

I was working on Alex Dock when it happened and i was with the C/E son his name is Bob Knight and he was a riveter and served his time with us at Brigham&Cowan at the time we where working in the dry dock. i still see bob now and again sam


----------



## Dennis Shakesby

Gud on yer looking at all the names it brings tears to my eyes such wounderful old ladys those where the days beautiful, our lasses old man was on the Biddy and her uncle was on the riverman bring back memories Cheers Dennis Shakesby


----------



## peteb

Hi Dennis, I've just been talking to your lass today on the phone, will drop the
United book off for you tomorrow. Get well soon. Regards Pete.


----------



## serviceman

Hiya everyone and thanks for the posting of the Bureauocrat photo, my 1st deckies job on her. I couldn't even pull the masthead oil lights up unless I stood on the bulwarks and swung across the foredeck, of course I got a rollicking for doing it though..Tom Bell


----------



## nobby clarke

is that tom bell who lived on brindley street if so you,ll remember me nobby off telford st


----------



## grem

sam2182sw said:


> I was working on Alex Dock when it happened and i was with the C/E son his name is Bob Knight and he was a riveter and served his time with us at Brigham&Cowan at the time we where working in the dry dock. i still see bob now and again sam


Iwas a deck hand on prizeman that night we were on jetty duty you can imagine the atmasphere.


----------



## maritimephoto

Hi,

Although not tugs they belonged to the UTC clan; BARGEMAN and MOORSMAN.
What actually happened to them and any piccies, I only know the vessel brochures from UTC.

Cheers,

Wim


----------



## BillH

maritimephoto said:


> Hi,
> 
> Although not tugs they belonged to the UTC clan; BARGEMAN and MOORSMAN.
> What actually happened to them and any piccies, I only know the vessel brochures from UTC.
> 
> Cheers,
> 
> Wim


Hope this helps. I am still trying to find later details on BARGEMAN. I had heard that she was to be used as a floating prison but never found any confirmation.

RIFLEMAN (2) / BARGEMAN (2) / PURSUIVANT (1977 – ) 
O.N. 376857. 4,763g. 3,861n. 91.98 x 27.97 x 4.846 metres. Deck cargo pontoon.
1976: Ordered as RIFLEMAN from Dredge & Marine Ltd., Penryn (Yard No. S. 71), jointly by Star Offshore Services (Tugs) Ltd., and United Towing (Rifleman) Ltd. 
23.9.1976: After half launched. Builders into Receivership. 
21.3.1977: Forward half launched. 
1977: United Towing (Rifleman) Ltd., restyled as United Towing (Duncan) Ltd. 
12.5.1977: Completed as BARGEMAN. 
1981: Converted into a jacket-launching pontoon. 
1981: Reverted to a deck cargo pontoon. 
1983: Converted into a military accommodation barge for use in the Falkland Islands and renamed PURSUIVANT. 


MOORSMAN (1975 – 1990) 
O.N. 365562. 326g. 305n. 41.46 x x 1.829 metres. Mooring / salvage vessel
Three, 6-cyl. 4 S. C. S. A. (130 x 150mm) Penta TMD120 type engines made by Ab Volvo-Penta, Skovde, driving 4 Hydraulic motors connected to twin directional propellers. 999 BHP.
26.4.1974: Keel laid by Dredge & Marine Ltd., Penryn (Yard No. S. 68) for United Towing (Salvage) Ltd., (United Towing (Ocean Tugs) Ltd., managers), Hull. 
28.2.1975: Launched. 
21.3.1975: Completed. 
1976: Owners restyled as United Towing (Marine Services) Ltd., (same managers). 
1989: United Towing Ltd., managers. 
1990: Sold to V. P. J. Ltd., Maida, Malta. 
6.2009: Still in service.


----------



## sam2182sw

the BARGEMAN was built on the Tyne and converted at a company called Sea and land pipe line Yarmouth as a troop accomadition and then towed/piggy backed to the Falklands. sam


----------



## BillH

sam2182sw said:


> the BARGEMAN was built on the Tyne and converted at a company called Sea and land pipe line Yarmouth as a troop accomadition and then towed/piggy backed to the Falklands. sam


Sam,

Why do you say BARGEMAN was built on the Tyne? 

The information I have from official records is shown above in post #29. including relevant dates. Built at Penrhyn.

Where the two halves then taken to the Tyne and joined there in which case she would only have been completed on the Tyne on the date given.

Bill


----------



## Krispyship

Come in a bit late into this discussion - but the two halves were joined in no. 2 dry dock at Falmouth, following launching at Dredge&Marine's yard at Penryn. (Ponsharden)
Krispen


----------



## Bighenners

I was a deckhand on the Merman in 1956,the skipper was a Dutchman,nice fella ,Jan Van Da Vaart,I served on the Auto crat and the Yorkshireman with Taffy. The I joined the Navy. I remember the Fenman sinking. So sad.
Jack Linford lived down our street,he was the mate on the Superman,so he got me the job,as his brother Les was my best mate. We still are,even though I live in Australia. I loved the tugs,and the strange hours working the tides.


----------



## Honnestden

Hi Bighenners most of the lads sailed with Jack and i knew Jan from the docking tugs,if you are ever come to Hull you will always get a great welcome ,and we will always be at the Greenbricks ,i have relatives in Brisbane at a place called Daisy Hill ( stay lucky ) honnestden


----------



## Bighenners

Hi Honneston, nice to hear from you.I live only 5 minutes away from Daisy Hill at Windaroo. Where is the Greenbricks? I will be over next year so may be able to catch up with you. The Minerva was our pay day pint rendezvous , I remember the barmaid was called bloodnut because of her red hair,
Blue Heaven was my local. I think I may know the Ken Elton mentioned. Did he have twin brothers ? Regards Aye Keith Higgins. East Hull


----------



## Honnestden

Hi Bighenners Greenbricks is the old Old Humber Dock Tavern down the side Minerva which you will know as Princess Dock ,Where abouts East Hull i am of Bilton Grange and our Lass was holderness rd then Bilton Grange i used to go to Jervis Hall the Blue Heaven as gone to the ground nothing left it is my niece who lives at Daisy Hill she is called Liz her husband is a Police Inspetor when you come over and get with lads you will know what a good crowd we are Stay Lucky (honnestden ) Dennis Shakesby


----------



## Bighenners

Hey,Dennis your name sounds familiar. I lived 178 Wingfield road through the war years then moved to C


----------



## Honnestden

To all the lads ( BOO )


----------



## Bighenners

I remember a Malcolm Shakesby from my childhood years,maybe from the Hopewell road area. I moved to Preston Road 1949.
Know the pub you mentioned Greenbricks,remember seeing the sign on the side of the pub when I was coming back from the Maritime Museum one time.
Daisy hill has a brand new police station,my son lives around the corner from there. Regards to the lads. Look forward to seeing you one day.


----------



## Honnestden

Hi Bighenners had a good session and chin wag with the lads today told them you mybe comeing over next year, they said will give you a good welcome keep smiling Dennis


----------



## Honnestden

A good day had by all had a brilliant time ( I THINK ) next session is the 10 August 2011 at green bricks all are welcome , Cheers Honnestden


----------



## ALLAN WILD

*4 in Hand*

Hi Lads , If anyone is interested there will be an intrim sesh in Four in Hand on Wednesday 3rd August,about 1300, all welcome(Pint)


----------



## Honnestden

You O K then ? what does intrim mean long session like last week (ha ha )


----------



## peteb

Hi Allan, Will Mr, Woods be there.


----------



## Honnestden

*how you doing*

(Pint)


Honnestden said:


> Hi Bighenners had a good session and chin wag with the lads today told them you mybe comeing over next year, they said will give you a good welcome keep smiling Dennis


Hi Bighenners how you doing been a while since we heard from you hope all is o k ,we have an indian summer here at the moment keep smiling Honnestden


----------



## peteb

U.T.Co. Quiz.
Name the six tugs owned or charterted by UTC which had their bow names painted in black letters on a white background instead of the usual white on black?
And for an extra six points give their former names before they came to UTC

Pete.


----------



## peteb

*U.T.Co. Quiz.*

U.T.Co. Quiz.
Name the six tugs owned or charterted by UTC which had their bow names painted in black letters on a white background instead of the usual white on black?
And for an extra six points give their former names before they came to UTC

Pete.


----------



## BillH

peteb said:


> U.T.Co. Quiz.
> Name the six tugs owned or charterted by UTC which had their bow names painted in black letters on a white background instead of the usual white on black?
> And for an extra six points give their former names before they came to UTC
> 
> Pete.


Nice one Pete ! I won't give you the answers yet or am I barred from answering because of my advantage? 

Hope you enjoyed the CD.

Regards

Bill


----------



## peteb

BillH said:


> Nice one Pete ! I won't give you the answers yet or am I barred from answering because of my advantage?
> 
> Hope you enjoyed the CD.
> 
> Regards
> 
> Bill


Yes Bill for the time being your exempt, maybe you can answer later if no one else can. Thanks again for the CD, highly recommended.
Regards Pete..


----------



## nev gray

(Scribe)Hi Pete
After rubbing my bold patch for a long time i have the names+prev names.
Regards
Nev


----------



## Honnestden

Hi lads another great afternoon nice to see some more face ,the place looks great with all the photos and flags ,it looks brill if any off you are passing the Greenbricks anytime but just pop in and have a look the landlord will make you welcome and if anybody likes to come along the next session is on the 2nd November so will see you there at the Greenbricks


----------



## james killen

Tried to attach a few photos of ex- Alice Moran, ex-Statesman, ex-----lots!
Reciently sighted in P.G. and after 40+ years still sailing, this time as Amsterdam under Bahrain flag.

Didn't manage to persuade this ###'ing computer to do what it was told.
Instructions on how to paste photos in this message box required.
Rgds,
J.Killen


----------



## ukgtrotter2k

Thought i would drop by and say Hello, i am the youngest son of Joseph Barker who was on the Tollman and now i am following in his footsteps and working towards my basic sea survival, i have found a website that reproduces the remote controlled kit of the Tollman and was thinking of getting her for me dad but need a little help with on how to install a steam enginge, any help would be appreciated.

the site of the model Tollman - http://www.mobilemarinemodels.com/acatalog/Tollman.html


----------



## todd

ukgtrotter2k said:


> Thought i would drop by and say Hello, i am the youngest son of Joseph Barker who was on the Tollman and now i am following in his footsteps and working towards my basic sea survival, i have found a website that reproduces the remote controlled kit of the Tollman and was thinking of getting her for me dad but need a little help with on how to install a steam enginge, any help would be appreciated.
> 
> the site of the model Tollman - http://www.mobilemarinemodels.com/acatalog/Tollman.html


Here is another site for Model Tug Makers
http://modeltugforum.com/index.php

Good Modelling'
Jim


----------



## ukgtrotter2k

Thanx Jim i will take a look.


----------



## jd9628

james killen said:


> Tried to attach a few photos of ex- Alice Moran, ex-Statesman, ex-----lots!
> Reciently sighted in P.G. and after 40+ years still sailing, this time as Amsterdam under Bahrain flag.
> 
> Didn't manage to persuade this ###'ing computer to do what it was told.
> Instructions on how to paste photos in this message box required.
> Rgds,
> J.Killen


Hi Jim,

It`s quite easy really, using the mouse, right click on pic required this should indicate it is highlighted by being blue shaded, from the drop down menu which will appear select "copy" after which I find the best idea is to open a file in word, right click on the blank word doc, and select "paste" from the drop down menu, when the pic has appeared save the word doc wherever you require, you can then alter size etc by just grabing the corner of the pic and drag.


----------



## ellisnoodles

I think inkerman is a pub at the top of Hessle road,i worked on the Norman for a while


----------



## cueball44

ellisnoodles said:


> I think inkerman is a pub at the top of Hessle road,i worked on the Norman for a while


The Inkerman pub is on the corner of Alfred St and Edgar St at the back of Hessle Road.


----------



## donone

serviceman said:


> Hiya everyone and thanks for the posting of the Bureauocrat photo, my 1st deckies job on her. I couldn't even pull the masthead oil lights up unless I stood on the bulwarks and swung across the foredeck, of course I got a rollicking for doing it though..Tom Bell


hi tom remember me Don wilson just to say i have joined forum (EEK) will keep in touch.best regards donone.


----------



## minihaha

davidcurtis021 said:


> roger would you know if any of these had a hinged funnel


my dad taffi humphries anyone know of him


----------



## goldie95

Hi there, I knew Taff when he was mate with my father on the Guardsman very early 60s. I remember when my father took me for my first ever trip to sea on the Guardsman in order to put me off wanting to become a tugman. It was 1961 and she had to tow 2 barges to the Thames. We had a force 8 coming back and some of the guys were seasick. not me. I loved every minute of it and spent most of my time in the wheelhouse with your father because he would give me roll ups to smoke, I was only 14. After that trip I was hooked on going to sea. I also remember your mother when she worked in Blue Heaven. Also remember your eldest sister when she went to Flinton Grove. Think that I used to have a photo of him when the Guardsman was hit by a big wave that smashed the wheelhouse windows in. Will have a look when I get back home.
Best regards JG


----------



## peteb

minihaha said:


> my dad taffi humphries anyone know of him


I've just posted a photo of Taffy Humphries on Guardsman in the Life Onboard Gallery. Also a photo of Taffy in Lisbon with George Dee and Jack Ryan Tradesman 1952 in my photo Gallery.
Cheers peteb.


----------



## EdScott

*[email protected]*

Hi
I was a trainee deckhand and joined Humber Tugs in Nov 1977 with Pete Nesvick. In May 1981 I transferred over to the southbank tugs which in the long run was one of the biggest mistakes I ever made!

I don"t know what they"re like today but too many over at Immingham had the attitude that if the company employed you ---- they owned you.

And Roy Sanderson, deck superintendant???, was more than willing to abuse a culture like that and did. Eventually, with a combination of 10th rate management and a spineless workforce, the company was ran into the ground. Sanderson replaced Pete Willingham around 1983. As far as I am aware he had no qualifications to justify a promotion like that and Willingham was a master mariner and a decent bloke.

Sanderson on the other hand was a devious, deep, progress chaser who regarded lying and deceipt as being a legitimate part of management and if that didn"t work veiled threats were his plan b.

But he was not working alone, as I stated above there were no shortage of suckholers and yes men who would cooperate with him.
One such was a tug master, Peter Gel. This invertebrate eventually played a hand in getting me dismissed after I refused to go out to the Rough field, my argument being that it must be sea work, which was "voluntary"
The company came up with the response that it was only sea work if the hirer agreed to a "daily" hire arrangement and this was "hourly"
although they never showed me any evidence and I knew of no one else who had ever seen this.

Almost certainly Sanderson was probably lying about this as was his speciality but proving it was easier to say then do. The ludicrous implication with this argument was any where on the planet was the port of Immingham. In other words there is no such thing as sea work.


----------



## EdScott

*Andrew "Marvel" Jackson*



EdScott said:


> Hi
> I was a trainee deckhand and joined Humber Tugs in Nov 1977 with Pete Nesvick. In May 1981 I transferred over to the southbank tugs which in the long run was one of the biggest mistakes I ever made!
> 
> I don"t know what they"re like today but too many over at Immingham had the attitude that if the company employed you ---- they owned you.
> 
> And Roy Sanderson, deck superintendant???, was more than willing to abuse a culture like that and did. Eventually, with a combination of 10th rate management and a spineless workforce, the company was ran into the ground. Sanderson replaced Pete Willingham around 1983. As far as I am aware he had no qualifications to justify a promotion like that and Willingham was a master mariner and a decent bloke.
> 
> Sanderson on the other hand was a devious, deep, progress chaser who regarded lying and deceipt as being a legitimate part of management and if that didn"t work veiled threats were his plan b.
> 
> But he was not working alone, as I stated above there were no shortage of suckholers and yes men who would cooperate with him.
> One such was a tug master, Peter Gel. This invertebrate eventually played a hand in getting me dismissed after I refused to go out to the Rough field, my argument being that it must be sea work, which was "voluntary"
> The company came up with the response that it was only sea work if the hirer agreed to a "daily" hire arrangement and this was "hourly"
> although they never showed me any evidence and I knew of no one else who had ever seen this.
> 
> Almost certainly Sanderson was probably lying about this as was his speciality but proving it was easier to say then do. The ludicrous implication with this argument was any where on the planet was the port of Immingham. In other words there is no such thing as sea work.


I was dismissed on Thursday 14 of March 1985 with no written confirmation of this (they never liked putting anything in writing) then within a few weeks the TGWU branch filed an application with the local industrial tribunal for an unfair dismissal hearing against Humber Tugs.
They enlisted the help of Andrew Marvel Jackson a Hull based solicitor of whom I can find no reference on the internet --its as if the man never existed. From late March out to the following November the company came up with a littany of excuses as to why their witnesses could not attend, Sanderson was on holiday, then a few weeks went by and it was Gels turn to conveniantly be away, next was Jacksons turn not to be there and these delays were always announced after a new appearance date was offered by the courts service.
They were abusing the system but legally. I on the other hand was ready to go within a few weeks.
After they ran out of holidays we got an appearance in late November 85 and about 2 weeks before the union sent me a letter from Jackson offering £500 to drop the case, later increased to £750, which I refused. This was a "without prejudice" letter meaning I could not mention its existence in court. However I could have legally circulated it around the work force ---pity I did not think of this at the time!


----------



## ukgtrotter2k

peteb said:


> Hi Nobby, In 1962 Tollman capsized and sank in Alexandra Dock Hull while towing the Finnish ship Inio, she fouled her tow line and was pulled over.
> The skipper Frank Barley and mate joe Barker were saved but the two engineers Tom Knight and Saif Messin along with the fifteen year old dk. boy
> Bryan Webb were trapped in the tug. Pip Gardner was a well known skipper with U.T.Co. he goes back a long way.


Just to let you all know my dad Joe Barker passed away Tuesday 17th August 2021, when he left United Towing he joined Hull Daily Mail as a print press operator.


----------



## Peter Hewson

EdScott said:


> Andrew Marvel Jackson


FYI. Andrew Marvel Jackson. Was the name of the original Lawyer who founded Andrew Jackson LLC in the the late 1800`s. The Law practice is still operating in Hull. One of the partners brokered my son`s divorce over 25years ago.
Pete


----------



## SNB

Hi all, thanks for allowing me to join, I'm doing some family research on both my grandfathers as to which ships they sailed in/worked on during their careers. I have found the attached for on, when he worked for UTC Ltd, but can't make out one of the names of the Tugs. Any help much appreciated. I can make out, Handyman, Bannerman, Scotsman and Headman. Its the first tug in inverted commas 5 lines down on the pic I can't make out.

Any help would be very much appreciated.

Simon


----------



## Ron Stringer

Looks like Marksman to me.


----------



## SNB

Ron Stringer said:


> Looks like Marksman to me.


Thanks, really appreciate the quick response.


----------

